# Hardwood, Tile, Carpet Installer



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Call for a free estimate Today.

Will discount for free fishing or diving trips.

Jeff

850-485-5609


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Its time for that new floor you're wife has been asking about.

Act now and i will extend my discount on material to all PFF members or Aquaintences of members.

Call Jeff @ 485-5609


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

do you refinish floors? If so how much? I need to have my floors done.


----------

